# NZ IBS



## caroline08

Hello. All IBS people.It is good to read about other peoples ibs systems and experiences with ibs.I am unsure if they is any ibs support group for people in new zealand.And i would like to talk to people in new zealand about there ibs. I live in taupo at present. But i was born in Auckland.If they is no ibs support group MAYBE there can be one started up.Yes i personally have ibs myself. I want to hear from other nz sufferes. And see if we can help each other.All we can do at the present moment is look after ourselves and try and found out what we can eat and drink.We have to do this for OURSELVES. Maybe by breathing better, watching how you sit, stand and walk and move. Eating and drinking better. Watching how quickly you eat and what you eat also watch what you drink when eating a meal. Maybe try different foods ( fruit and vegs, nuts, meats etc) and drinks (rice milk, soy milk, water etc). Experiment with food.Found exercises (walking, yoga, meditation, swimming, etc) you like to do and keep fit. Try to reduce stress and find a job you like. REDUCE STRESS in your life some how.LOOK AFTER NUMBER 1. YOU.I hope this helps. I am still learning myself.


----------



## Heva

Hi caroline08 I to come from NZ. Live in wellington and have been trying to find a support group-we seem to be behind in this kind of support. Feel that I am left out on my own which is hard when you are just starting out on this horrible journey. All the Drs say is you have IBS and leave it up too you. No information etc.I have had to give up my full time teaching job because I got so sick and really down about the whole thing but now beginning to take more control as I learn more about the topic.Have tried lots of different things esp not eating too much sugar. I exersise everyday though when feeling really sick cannot get off the couch.Nuts I have found out are making me constipated-will I think they are.Be good to find other suffers in NZ


----------



## Baygirl

HI Caroline 08 I am living in Wellington and have bad IBS for over 20 years. My symptoms have been pretty good up until a few weeks ago when all hell broke loose now Iam nauseated all the time , bowel is erratic and not coping very well. Would love to hear from you to see now you cope.


----------



## Heva

Hi Baygirl, nice to know someone else is in wellington. Have not heard back from caoloine 08 since her post. Would be good to here from both of you.I have nausea and pain under and across my ribs and down both sides of my stomach as well, read your post.


----------



## Bryonycp

If you or someone you know in New Zealand has *Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS)* please consider taking this survey. I am doing research on how IBS is experienced in New Zealand. It is an anonymous survey and will take 10 minutes to complete.

Feel free to send me a message if you have any questions or would also like to participant in an interview.

http://vuw.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_73RHW4C6ewcRxyZ


----------



## Herniahell

shame the origial poster didn t post again..I live near by


----------

